
Ask HN: Freelancers, what day to day tasks have you automated for yourself? - patrickbolle
I&#x27;ve been freelancing for a year and a bit and am starting to look into freeing up my days as I think I spend too much time dealing with client emails +  other non-coding tasks when I could be making more money.<p>Any ideas?
======
welder
I automated time tracking to free up more time for coding:

[https://wakatime.com/](https://wakatime.com/)

